# Who likes the new Uber navigation



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Who likes the new Uber navigation, the issue that I had found right up front is that once you have picked up your passenger it does not give you the distance to his destination so I just go back to Google Maps and it gives me the miles to the destination, 

I've also found that it may give you a entirely different route to the destination and I've not had time enough to see if it's correct, so I was hoping we could get some feedback from other members that have been using it.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

It's night and day better than the old Uber nav. They "stole" a lot of style from Google Maps (which was absolutely the right way to go). No mileage to destination and no compass in the map are complaints of mine. Their time estimates seem to be optimistic. Routing can be a little weird but not terrible. I haven't checked it, but my impression is that the routing is frequently a little longer than Google's. I use it because it keeps me from having to switch apps so often. It's not quite as good as Google's, but better than adequate and much improved over the previous nav. If I'm going a distance, I'll check Google and Waze and sometimes have all three running concurrently.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

The only issue that I have is it does not show the destination to the drop-off which is important to all of us and if you do a switch screen from The Uber navigation to Google you can clearly see that it takes you down totally different streets which sometimes throws your passengers off and we all know they like the back seat navigate


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

DO NOT USE UBER NAV. It takes you the shortest route, which may not always be the fastest, but for Uber, it's the most economical FOR THEM.

So because your customer pays an upfront fare, the route you take (within reason) doesn't matter. Set your navigation preference to Waze, and set your Waze preferences to "fastest" route. This will often result in a longer route in distance and sometimes have you take the highway to get your pax to their destination quicker, and resulting in a longer (and more profitable) trip.


----------



## Rynax (Dec 29, 2016)

it sucks, no toll option


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> DO NOT USE UBER NAV. It takes you the shortest route, which may not always be the fastest, but for Uber, it's the most economical FOR THEM.
> 
> So because your customer pays an upfront fare, the route you take (within reason) doesn't matter. Set your navigation preference to Waze, and set your Waze preferences to "fastest" route. This will often result in a longer route in distance and sometimes have you take the highway to get your pax to their destination quicker, and resulting in a longer (and more profitable) trip.


How many trips have you actually checked?


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

If you want to make money use google maps with traffic turned off and tolls on. If you use Uber or waze you will lose $1-3 every trip. That's why lyft and Uber push those down your throat. If you do 100 trips that's $200 + loss every month. That's the reason Uber navigation exits . When drivers make less Uber makes more.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

unPat said:


> If you want to make money use google maps with traffic turned off and tolls on. If you use Uber or waze you will lose $1-3 every trip. That's why lyft and Uber push those down your throat. If you do 100 trips that's $200 + loss every month. That's the reason Uber navigation exits . When drivers make less Uber makes more.


How many trips have you checked?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Uber "Recommends" using their own Navigation of the 3. Anything Uber recommends I avoid. That plus the fact that it doesn't show the destination address makes it total garbage to me and will never use it again.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Done 5000+ trips. It sends you ways that don't make sense. It will send you the shortest way but takes forever. Uber rather pay you 15¢ a minute for extra 10 minutes rather than 5 extra miles .


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I just went over last weeks trips. Using trips that paid me more than $10, I sampled 12 trips. I compared Google Maps Fastest setting to Uber Nav directions that I actually used. The combined mileage for Google Maps Fastest was 178.3. Using Uber's nav, I was paid for 186.1 miles. That makes a difference of 7.8 miles, 4.4% more using Uber nav. That works out to .50/trip more using Uber nav. I'll continue to check.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Toyota Guy said:


> How many trips have you actually checked?


Many. I used to use Uber nav and saw it was taking me through the heart of downtown to get to a destination that would be much quicker accessed via the highway. Once they switched over to upfront pricing, highway was a no brainer, so I switched to Waze. Gets me paid like this:


----------



## legghound (Apr 13, 2017)

It's the worst excuse for technology I have seen. It sends me a quarter mile, up to a mile out of the way just to get to a point of no access. Had 2 consecutive trips last night that it hosed up like that. Sent me a mile each way to a u-turn on a freeway service road, beyond where I could have turned and dropped the pax within a half block. So I got rated 4 stars on that trip, thank you Screwber. Very next pickup, less than a block from previous drop...sends me back to freeway, back up street where I made the drop, PAST the entrance to the apt complex for a quarter mile to u-turn and come back to rear gate that is exit-only. This morning, one of the VERY rare occasions where I get a single street number rather than the range for the whole block and guess what....it is 5 houses past the pax and on the opposite side of the street! It was dark, bad lighting and the pax had to stand in the street flagging me with the light on his phone. He said that happens every time and Screwber hasn't done anything to change it. I could go on and on but those are 3 from less than a 2 hour period last night/this morning.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

That's why I use Google.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I like it, but as others have said, it needs work. No satellite, lack of map information, no toll option, no highway or ferry option. Oh and TRAFFIC, no TRAFFIC info!!!


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Pretty trash.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Uber Nav is using street name data that are years out of date.


----------



## RalphWolf (May 20, 2017)

Oh, there's a block of a street totally missing, and a block over there's a block that isn't there. Not really sure how that happens.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

U-turn nightmares!!!

But, I will say, It's huge upgrade from the old nav.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

New update. Over the last 6 days, I have 39 trips for Uber which paid more than the mini. Uber paid out on 338.41 miles----Google Maps mileage was 341.75 miles, a difference of .08 miles/trip or $.07/trip. I will continue to check and report.


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

I was strictly using Google maps for my UberEats until I made one delivery where Uber shorted me 2 miles. I inquired and they said I needed to follow their map route and not google or waze. Google routed me around stop-and-go traffic so I made the delivery faster but it took 2 extra miles. They didn't care. They would not adjust because I did not follow their navigation.

Now I am using waze set to shortest route and so far, I am ahead in the mileage game. Had one yesterday where I drove 6 miles but was paid for 9. Granted I had to cut through a neighborhood with 50 stop signs it seemed. Since I am not paid for "time", I really don't care if it takes me a few extra minutes.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Jbstevens88 said:


> I was strictly using Google maps for my UberEats until I made one delivery where Uber shorted me 2 miles. I inquired and they said I needed to follow their map route and not google or waze. Google routed me around stop-and-go traffic so I made the delivery faster but it took 2 extra miles. They didn't care. They would not adjust because I did not follow their navigation.
> 
> Now I am using waze set to shortest route and so far, I am ahead in the mileage game. Had one yesterday where I drove 6 miles but was paid for 9. Granted I had to cut through a neighborhood with 50 stop signs it seemed. Since I am not paid for "time", I really don't care if it takes me a few extra minutes.


Interesting, because I was under the impression that you get paid for the mileage you actually drive, unless you drive the long way, in which case Uber adjust your fare to minimize the amount they pay you.....


----------



## Jbstevens88 (Dec 22, 2016)

^The long way was 2 miles extra that I didnt get paid for.

Looking back at my mileage for Tues: 
trip 1 - drove 8.3 - paid for 9.09
trip 2 - drove 8.4 - paid for 13.10
trip 3 - drove 6.3 - paid for 6.59

I always reset the trip counter in the car and take a picture when I end the trip to compare with Uber.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Don't be surprised if u get a fare adjustment on the middle one.


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

Update

7 days 47 trips Using the Uber Nav 392.2 miles Checking Google Maps Fastest Route before leaving pickup 397.75 miles.

This amounts to a difference of .12 miles/trip and a difference of $.10/trip. 

I think that you conspiracy theorists who believe that Uber is always out to screw you over are in error ( at least on this one).

I will continue to check occassionally, but I'm satisfied.


----------

